# pyramid sinker upgrade



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

so i saw this on sol and askin you fellas what you think...



















let me know if pics dont work..


----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

thats interesting, I may give that a try my next time out.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I doubt it adds much benefit. May get hung up on casting. Wouldn't even consider it with a fish finder rig. In tough surf, hurricane weights do the job for me.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'd just as soon buy the 210g (7~ oz) Sputnik sinkers. That way you've got four spikes instead of one. If you add a screw to each side of an 8oz you're gonna probly end up with 9-10 oz in weight anyway, plus screws tend to fall out of lead easily.

Just my .02.

Evan


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I havnt seen them in a long time but...*

I used to be able to find pyramid sinkers with a hole in the middle like an egg sinker. I liked them because they stayed inline and held very well. Id even say better then with eye on them.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

The guy who posted that pic - Rumblefish aka Poppy - knows his chit.

And that's an understatement.

If he says it works, you can take it to the bank.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> The guy who posted that pic - Rumblefish aka Poppy - knows his chit.
> 
> And that's an understatement.
> 
> If he says it works, you can take it to the bank.


i second that, and a very helpful person too


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Newsjeff said:


> The guy who posted that pic - Rumblefish aka Poppy - knows his chit.
> 
> And that's an understatement.
> 
> If he says it works, you can take it to the bank.


That is the absolute truth! He is in the top percentile of surf fisherman on the eastern coast and maybe larger. 

If he says it works then by all means it worth your own personal evaluation and shouldn't just be blown off without trying it.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Why not just use a Sputnik,looks like a good idea Not. Yep Poppy is always trying something new for the N.E. coast.:fishing::beer:


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

seajay said:


> Why not just use a Sputnik,looks like a good idea Not. Yep Poppy is always trying something new for the N.E. coast.:fishing::beer:


Poppy's pic was kinda taken out of context here. 

Maybe we should read the entire thread. 

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=586029


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*sinkers*

I have used all the sinkers displayed both in NJ and on the OBX and on any given day any given sinker will hold depending on its location, tide flow etc... the sinker rumble fish has altered looks like a good idea to me and has to be infinitely cheaper than sputnic's of the same weight. If you use a five or a four I would imagine the weight would be lighter than starting with an eight, but then again I have been on the banks and 12 was not holding. For the cost and time seems like a good option to have in the box... just my two pennies..... salt


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I've found that a Hatteras/Storm sinker doesn't hold as well as a pyramid for me.

That include storms with and without the ball on the end. That's side by side when fishing the Outer Banks with a four-sided pyramid.

I haven't had the chance to compare a three-sided to a four-sided pyramid side by side.

Damn that's a lotta sides.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

breakaway style sinkers are good only if your rod can handle it.

you need rough ground type rod actions to actually be able to pull the wires back or your just gonna waste your energy draggins you sinker back.

i pour those break wire sinkers myself (6oz)
they have the holding power of about 8-10oz depending on wire angle.

even then, i only use them when there is no weeds, but very very heavy tides and pulls.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> I've found that a Hatteras/Storm sinker doesn't hold as well as a pyramid for me.
> 
> That include storms with and without the ball on the end. That's side by side when fishing the Outer Banks with a four-sided pyramid.
> 
> ...


The 4 side pyramid hold and cast better than the 3 side. 
Why I dont know.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Looks like an idea. Also looks like a major line tangler upper.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

there is a triangle shaped sinker that has "nubs" that grab...I bought some on e-bay 2-3 yaers ago...they hold really well...as good as a spider/sputnic in current...and they are easier to break loose...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I use only a pyramid from the beach.

I prefer 3-sided.

But until Shooter starts making them with three sides instead of four, I'll be using the 4-sided.


----------

